
Nimbus: A digital spending first credit card - parthi
http://getnimbuscard.com
======
zhte415
From reading the front page, I'm not sure I understand what it is.

Is it something that is middle-ware for existing credit card(s) that handles
subscriptions/cancellations? Or is it a 'virtual' card itself? If the latter,
I don't see what payment options/systems it works through (Visa, Mastercard,
etc).

There is no reference to a legal entity behind it on any of the page, and no
reference to privacy or how personal and financial data is handled, so I will
not be touching the 'sign up' button.

For the use-case it seems to be focusing on:

Cancel subscriptions and get refunds, plus some money-back scheme. These are
'nice-to-have' features of a payment product.

But core features, at least to me, not addressed on the landing page are:
"Where can I use it?" "How reliable is it?" "How safe is it?" "What are the
fees [if no fees, why no fees]?" "How's my data handled?" Only then do "What
are the bonus features?" start to be a differentiator.

------
zunzun
> Would love to get your thoughts

The concept sounds lame to me.

------
parthi
Nimbus is a virtual credit card and app that saves you money on your online
spending and in-app purchases. It’s easy to sign up for and completely
digital.

Would love to get your thoughts

